# Gas Struts for the Hood



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

today I will have installed gas struts for the hood. I have been working with a group in Detroit which have them for most NA cars but not many for the non-NA cars. They are very interested in getting their product installed on the X-trail. This product will be on sale in about 2 weeks time.

I will provide pics and website for further details....

If the non-xtrail people that are reading this and are interested I can provide you info. If you live in the Windsor/Detroit area, they will be more than happy to install for you.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mike,

Are you actually physically visiting them in person to test the installation of the struts or they're guessing the pressure need to match the weight of the bonnet?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Physically went to them and now installed... pics and video to come


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

good stuff.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

as promise... some pics











They are from Detroit, MI. Redline Tuning. They will have it on their website in a couple of weeks with pricing.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW Mike,

I am not sure what to say!!! You must be very brave or completely nuts (like me) to allow them to drill your bonnet for that bracket!!! :OMG: 

Most kits these days don't require any drilling whatsoever and I wonder why the US guys made it so complicated??

As I have used this method before when I first designed the struts, I can give you 2 things to worry about and keep an eye on, as they're pretty serious risks:

1. The drilled bonnet brackets will come loose after a while if only pop rivets have been used. Do NOT stand beside the bonnet struts if you notice the bracket to be loose. The strut can fly off at any second like a bullet and cause great injuries. It happened to me and the strut flew only inches beside my face!

2. The selection lower attachment point is the weakest point of the plastic fender. Keep any eye on the fender itself as it may crack with time due to the load that it can't handle. Yes, it happened to another xtrail owner in Canada and his fender has cracked!



> They will have it on their website in a couple of weeks with pricing.


I'd ask them to do more testing before introducing such a risky product to the market that can cause great injuries to people!!! I can't believe they sell similar kits for other cars if this is the design they use!!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks Jalal for the feedback....
I will be discussing those concerns with the installers... I don't believe they would give me a product that is not safe.
I will get back with their comments.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is feedback from the installer....

Our hood brackets will not loosen over time. These are not some off the shelf rivets that you can purchase at a local hardware store. We have spent a great deal of time researching and working with our rivet supplier to develop rivets that flair out on the backside insuring a solid bond between the inner hood skin and our bracket. We have sold over 25,000 kits with no issues. 

The attachment point on the lower fender is actually the strongest point in that area. This is where the fender bolts up to the upper frame of the vehicle. If you look at where our ball stud is bolting in to, you will see the steel bracket that supports the fender and now our ball stud. This is a very secure mounting location as it sends the force of the gas spring through the ball stud, to the steel bracket, to the upper frame. 

Mike, we have been in business for 7 years and have developed over 150 unique hood QuickLIFT systems. We know what issues to look for when designing a kit. 


OTHER COMMENTS FROM AFAR THAT IS MENTION BELOW

Attaching the bracket on the hood itself looked liked an issue so I have discussed this crease point with the installers... it is know as the crumple crease... they have done their research on other vehicles they have installed and their application does not imped on the way the bonnet is suppose to crumple in the event of an accident. 

With respect to the rivets, this technology is used in the aero industry... and the mount at the rear that is near the windshield is bolted onto a steel bracket to take on the weight of the hood... I don't believe they would give me something that unsafe... they are true professional in this field. 

As with the rust that may occur.... before they installed the connection pieces, they lined the holes with a lacquer/sealant... to prevent rust... I am cool with it.


Overall, I am happy with this product and the installers and when they will be putting this on the website shortly, I will keep you up to date.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No further comments from my side and I was the first xtrail owner to have the hood struts on my xtrail.

I will only say this:

If one is presented with an opportunity to buy a hood kit that does NOT require any sort of drilling or the use of rivets as it will use existing bolt attachment points, and another kit that requires drilling, uses universal gas struts with gas pressure that is not specific to the weight of the hood, I know what I would choose.

YouTube - bonnetstrutvid

Please keep an eye on your struts and your plastic fenders!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

And here is an example of Redline Tuning Product on youtube






There are more example if you search in youtub


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

How about you take a vid of yours in action on the exy


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Offical website showing X-trail

Redline Tuning - Hood Support, hood lift, gas springs, hood strut, hood struts, bonnet, bonet, hood lifters, hood damper, prop rod, hood lift, QuickLIFT, Quick LIFT


----------

